# my 1/32 hairpin track



## alberta clipper (Nov 17, 2006)

hi gang

i'm new to the forum .. i live in northern canada, and have no one to share my hobby/obsession with ...

so you are stuck with me .. if ya get sick of me, tell me to quit!!

here's the first one, my Scalex Classic "Hairpin Track" .. its a wild drive, taking skill, nerve and a good trigger finger to win!

it's laid out on a home built table, and features PM controllers, Sport "double power", a carrera lap timer, a "pole position" sound unit, a 13 piece curved back stretch "chicane" (tho i call it a "sqeeze"), and a couple of crossovers to add a little excitement!! i have a leMans start and SCX electronics to add next!! and the scenery and terraforming needs a helping hand!! too busy racing cars to drive a cat!!

with all of the R1s, a short wheelbased vehicle is required, and my BMW minis LOVE it!! having said that, the lap record (6.33 seconds) is held by a Scalex Porsche Boxster - the one parked on the bridge! :thumbsup: believe me, it's not that i don't have many cars to try for a lap record, it's that these little cars - and their Audi TT cousins - are absolutely FABULOUS cars, with a little tweeking!

this course is also GREAT as a drifting layout .. a real riot with "no-mag" cars!!








[/IMG] 

i'll post pics of my other stuff as time allows .. bye for now :wave: :wave: 

the alberta clipper :jest:


----------



## fgf60 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey love your track, I too have a small space to set up, can i get what you used for this layout so I can do one like it..
thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Where in AB are you,we're a bunch of HO'ers in Calgary :wave:
You can find a couple of 1/32 guys in Calgary here

http://www.oldslotracer.com/index.html


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

A local racer had a Scalextric track that was all R1 and R2 turns. It hoisted up into the celling of his garage. It was very ruff and all about driving. We raced on it one winter night in 20 degree weather with no heat lol.

-- Elliot


----------



## alberta clipper (Nov 17, 2006)

hi again ..

i chose the name hoping to hear from fellow albertans involved in this crazy hobby!

i'm in northern alberta, living near the western shores of (beautiful) lesser slave lake .. i live on a farm, and my closest neighbor (except for the herd of deer and the two moose in my fields!) is two miles away!








[/IMG] 

the winter nights are long up here - we get about 7 hrs of sunlight around the equinox - and we get lots of snow - we currently have more than twoo feet on the ground!!

this situation may sound terrible to some, but i have a big furnace in a big basement, and a few slot cars to fill in the time and boredom .. you'll see in the next few weeks .. and i have a dog!

btw .. i HAVE run into a few guys from edmonton, red deer and calgary .. the scene up here is small, but growing!! :thumbsup: 


bye bye :wave: :wave: 

pete :jest:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Ya you're getting a bit north:wave: 
Spent a couple winters straight north of you,up around Red Earth when i was a kid,sure ain't in no rush to go back up there,not at this time of year anyways :wave: 
Have you tried hitting the local schools,i came outta nowhere Sask.,and we had one of the old 6 lane Tub tracks at school,which generated a pile of community interest,so it might be worth your while to put a note up in the local schools if you want to generate some interest.
Hey what the heck are you gonna do anyways,ya hardly got any sun till next April ,and you can't go curling all the time,just kidding :tongue: 
Rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

with that much friggin snow and no light, what the heck do you do for a living?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Slave Lake, thought I was born up north ( Cold Lake.) As you see I love winter so much I moved to Texas 6 years ago.. lol.. But good luck finding some slot heads! when we come up to visit Canuck land again, we plan on visiting Northern Alberta and maybe into the territories ( I don't remeber any of it Dad was Airforce and was posted to Ottawa shortly after my birth) so 45 years later looking forward to seeing my birth place while alive.. lol.. 

Dave 

Teaxanadian :tongue: 





alberta clipper said:


> hi again ..
> 
> i chose the name hoping to hear from fellow albertans involved in this crazy hobby!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Oil Patch / Farming / Logging / Hockey / baby making  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## alberta clipper (Nov 17, 2006)

*in the north*

hi again gang

sethndaddy .. as hornet indicated, there's lots to do up here! and if one likes oil, there's LOTS to do up here!!

i am a semi-retired cabinetmaker .. my house/shop burned to the ground a couple of years ago, and i have since "retired" to rebuild! i am finally done the new house, and so now get to redo my new, large basement (any way i want!!) .. i'll post pics as i go ..

coach (dave) - and anyone else visiting this area .. you are MORE than welcome to come for a visit, have a race (or six!) and a cup of something, and enjoy the serenity of nature at her finest! ANYTIME!! 

as for findin' new slotters, i am going to give a few things a try .. i already host a "race night" in the basement for a dozen (sometimes more) buddies from the neighborhood, and MIGHT look at setting a small facility up in our local town .. the local rec dep't MIGHT give me the upstairs of the curling rink, if i am willing to sponsor a "youth group" .. we'll see .. :thumbsup: 

meanwhile .. back to racin' ..........

bye bye :wave: :wave: :wave: 

the alberta clipper :jest:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

HHHMMM cabinet maker,hows your routing experience Pete,and do you make pit boxes,i figure somebody'll ask,so it might as well be me ,lol:wave:


----------



## alberta clipper (Nov 17, 2006)

*work work work*

hi again gang

well hornet, my routing skills (and tools) are "world class"!! now, if you want me to come to cowtown and show you .. forget about it!! i spend a big chunck of my day makin' (and eatin') sawdust .. do you REALLY think i want to spend my nights too?!!? you are on your own there pal!! besides, i already have a "woodie" .. pics later!!

as for the buildings, that's another story .. in my business, i have made a number of dollhouses for customers .. the scale on dollhouses is much larger (the last one was 1:12), but i would like to give 1:32 a try!! whatcha thinkin' of?? i MIGHT be convinced to make a shack or two (but not 'til WELL after christmas - i'm simply TOO busy right now!!)

see ya later :wave: :wave: :wave: 

the alberta clipper :jest:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Lighten up Pete.


----------



## alberta clipper (Nov 17, 2006)

hey hornet ..

i'm light!!  :tongue: :roll: :roll: see me wavin' :wave: :wave: 

pete :jest:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

coach61 said:


> Slave Lake, thought I was born up north ( Cold Lake.) As you see I love winter so much I moved to Texas 6 years ago.. lol.. But good luck finding some slot heads! when we come up to visit Canuck land again, we plan on visiting Northern Alberta and maybe into the territories ( I don't remeber any of it Dad was Airforce and was posted to Ottawa shortly after my birth) so 45 years later looking forward to seeing my birth place while alive.. lol..
> 
> Dave
> 
> Teaxanadian :tongue:


Dave/Coach,

You did not make it far enough south - come to Houston. We have two places to race down here. The place closest to me - on the Northwest side of Houston - has three wood tracks. An onroad, an oval and a drag strip! Look up the place if ever you are in town - Houston Scale Auto Racing.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Pete,capitilized letters on the internet usually mean you're yelling .
Just a heads up lad,but you might want to proof read things before posting them.
It might'a been funny,but leave the capitalized letters out


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Dave/Coach,
> 
> You did not make it far enough south - come to Houston. We have two places to race down here. The place closest to me - on the Northwest side of Houston - has three wood tracks. An onroad, an oval and a drag strip! Look up the place if ever you are in town - Houston Scale Auto Racing.
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:



I will do that! Seems most slot heads are down south. I believe we have a confrence in Houston in January or Febuary of 2007 ( I have a ongoing one in Febuary 2008 lol) Will definatly give you a shout out before I go down maybe we can meet drink some coffee kill a cow and race some slots...

Dave :wave:


----------



## alberta clipper (Nov 17, 2006)

*so sorry*

hi gang

sorry .. really .. i didn't know i was screaming!!   thanks for tellin' me hornet!!

no more yelling!! i promise!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

cheerio .. :wave: :wave: :wave: 

pete :jest:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

coach61 said:


> I will do that! Seems most slot heads are down south. I believe we have a confrence in Houston in January or Febuary of 2007 ( I have a ongoing one in Febuary 2008 lol) Will definatly give you a shout out before I go down maybe we can meet drink some coffee kill a cow and race some slots...
> 
> Dave :wave:


Cool!! We always welcome out of town racers for sure! We actually had a crew fly out to Atlanta for the NINCO GT qualifiers for the big race in Italy. We have some great guys down at the track and they are always willing to help out!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

No problem Pete.
Do you get down here at all,i used to have an uncle in High Prairie,but he's moved down to the warmer climes since he retired,so i'm not up in your neck of the woods much anymore.
Rick


----------



## alberta clipper (Nov 17, 2006)

hi hornet

yep .. i'm in calgary once in a while, when the oil invade to douse a flame or two!! .. life is kinda funny .. i grew up west of calgary, went to HS at springbank, and am now up north .. the opposite of yer uncle .. i figure i'm the siily one!!

cheerio .. pete :jest:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,being a transplanted Saskatchewan'ite,i'm an oilers fan,but my wife's a native Calgarian,so it's fun at my house sometimes,lol.
If you're down this way,let me know,and we can maybe hook you up with some HO or 1/32 racing.


----------



## alberta clipper (Nov 17, 2006)

*1:32 buildings*

hey hornet, and anyone else still reading this ..

here's a link to a guy who builds scale buildings .. he's in GB .. the buildings are kinda simple, but the variety is extensive! .. he also carries trees, people etc .. maybe we can combine and save on shipping 

howard's scenic supplies 

his gallery is pretty cool too .. loads of track scenery pics .. have fun

buh bye :wave: :wave: .. go oil

pete :jest:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

PM Hobbycraft carries alot of the scenic stuff for trains and i see guys using it for 1/32 tracks down here.
They're the biggest hobby shop in Canada (at least that's what they claim,lol)
If you're looking for landscaping stuff you can try them.
I won't put any scenery on my track,as i run only the higher end R/O (poly mod) cars,and at a couple hundred bucks a car,the less stuff they have to hit the better  .
Built a landscaped track back in the late 80's,after a couple month's there was nothing left of the landscaping/figures,and i kinda made up my mind i'd never do another landscaped track.
Not that i don't like landscaped tracks,but i don't think they're that good if you run the bullet cars.
Just my opinion though :wave: 

http://www.pmhobbycraft.ca/

Here's a store picture,where you can just see a corner of their 1/32 track.

http://www.pmhobbycraft.ca/about_us/lookatusnow.htm


----------

